# salted caramel filling- how can I make it sturdier?



## sweetypie (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Chefs

So I've been testing this filling and I'm still not happy. I need something sturdier

that won't spill from the macarons.

This is a recipe I found online. I like it a lot but it tends to get soft really quickly. 

My other fillings that are based on ganaches or buttercream are very sturdy.

Recipe:

200 sugar

200 cream

4 salt

140 butter

Make a direct caramel,add cream. When it's cool add butter.

What do you suggest? shall I put more butter? what can stabilze it ?or should I think of mixing caramel with buttercream?

Thank you!!!!


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Cook it to around 245 deg F after you add the cream and butter


----------



## sweetypie (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you!  It won't break the butter???


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

It might be a little oily, like a toffee. You're using a fat heavy mix.


----------



## sweetypie (Jun 2, 2011)

I 'will give it a try, thanks!


----------



## nightscotsman (Sep 23, 2011)

A couple other things you could try:

- Increasing the butter to cream ratio will make it thicker by reducing water content. In your formula I would reduce the cream quite a bit.

- Adding a little pectin NH will thicken the caramel while still keeping it creamy and soft. It will also help to emulsify the fat so it doesn't have a greasy mouthfeel.


----------



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

Hi,

Can you tell- when and how much- pectin you add to the caramel?      Thanks.


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

I make a LOT of caramels and I've found you can easily control the firmness simply by cooking it to the proper temperature. I usually cook it to 254, and that makes a caramel that will keep its shape at room temperature. Higher than that will make it firmer, but be warned it will be a task to cut. I use the fleur de sel caramel recipe from epicurious.com and have had luck with it for years.


----------

